# Antler reproductions



## Theald (May 29, 2011)

I am looking to get a reproduction done on a deer I shot in 05 to have a replica at the cabin. does anyone know the process of creating replica antlers? This is a once in a lifetime buck and I dont want anything happening to it. Is there any way to create reproductions yourself?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Unless you're a taxidermist yourself I wouldn't be attempting to reproduce a mount. Contact a respected taxidermist and talk it over. I'm betting they would be willing to do it, or if that's not their specialty they could probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It is not easy to do yourself. I made some in college in a Museum Studies lab. You need to coat the antler with many, many coats of latex rubber. Then carefully cut and peal the mold off. Then fill with plaster. You then carefully sand the plaster antler and then paint. The paint was the hardest part to do. I took me weeks to do replica of a small fork horn. The more points the harder it would be. I will search my records and home and see if I still have all the instructions.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

It's a multi-step process. If your handy and you have some knowledge of resins and rtv rubbers you could probably pull it off. 
It's better to find someone who has done it alot to get a good repro.
Lots of little tricks to getting it done right.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

There is someone in the general area who does it...I saw it on an episode of Michigan Out-of Doors not too long ago.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

go to taxidermy.net, there is a guy on there with the name of antlerman (i think). He's as good as it gets.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Doug Bridges in Metemora


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> It is not easy to do yourself. I made some in college in a Museum Studies lab. You need to coat the antler with many, many coats of latex rubber. Then carefully cut and peal the mold off. Then fill with plaster. You then carefully sand the plaster antler and then paint. The paint was the hardest part to do. I took me weeks to do replica of a small fork horn. The more points the harder it would be. I will search my records and home and see if I still have all the instructions.


Plaster antlers? I believe they usually make a mold out of plaster and the horns are fiberglas. Then finished and stained to look natural.check these out:
http://www.smooth-on.com/gallery.php?galleryid=078
http://www.nwstaxidermy.com/


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Dux. Thanks for the recommendation. I doubt this is still a live thread but thought I would chime in. If you look for village taxidermist in Metamora. I can help. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

